# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  Moteur 3D isomtrique (pas 2D) et 3DS Max

## King Kadelfek

Bonjour, je m'appelle Marc-Antoine Kruzik et je suis tudiant  Supinfogame, une cole de jeux vido du Nord de la France.

Pour notre projet annuel, nous avons besoin d'un *moteur 3D isomtrique*, c'est--dire (d'aprs notre vision des choses) un moteur 3D n'appliquant pas de diminution de taille des objets en fonction de la distance.


Voici un aperu du jeu (c'est un schma temporaire) :




Les parties de la montagnes ainsi que les diffrents lments seront crs  l'aide de 3DS Max. La programmation du jeu en lui-mme sera assure par les programmeurs de notre quipe.

Le game concept du jeu :
http://www.kadelfek.com/perso/Water_Tower-v4.2.pdf


Y'a-t-il un moteur 3D permettant d'afficher des objets crs avec 3DS Max (exportation sous un format compatible), ainsi que des personnages, des animations, bref le ncessaire pour faire un jeu, le tout en 3D isomtrique comme sur ce schma ?

S'il y a plusieurs moteurs remplissant ces conditions, lequel a votre prfrence ?


Je suis moi-mme programmeur et dveloppeur de jeux, mais je n'ai toujours travaill qu'avec des librairies 2D (SDL entre autres). J'espre que vous saurez clairer ma lanterne.

S'il vous faut plus de dtails pour rpondre  cette question, je reste  votre entire disposition.  ::): 
D'avance, merci.


EDIT


*1- Ce qu'il ne nous faut pas*
Les niveaux de notre jeu seront gnrs par ordinateur, par "un assemblage de tiles 3D".
Par consquent un environnement 3D complet comme Unity ne nous servira  rien (mais je peux me tromper).


*2- La modlisation*
Les tiles en questions seront des morceaux de montagnes, des btiments, de la vgtation, etc... modliss et anims sous un logiciel de cration 3D tel que 3dsmax.
Exports dans le bon format, ils seront imports dans notre jeu comme s'il s'agissait des diffrents lments d'une grande bibliothque.


*3- Le moteur 3D*
Le moteur 3D devra tre capable d'afficher et de positionner tous ces lments en isomtrique, et de retranscrire fidlement les animations telles qu'elles ont t cres durant l'tape prcdente.
Le dplacement (x, y, z) des lments anims (les cratures par exemple) se fera par le biais du moteur.

----------


## wineo

Bonjour King kadelfek,
A vrai dire, je pense que la plupart des moteurs 3D grent l'isomtrie. Pour l'importation de 3DSm (mme si je pense que c'est utiliser une fuse pour aller en belgique...), il suffit que le logiciel fasse l'exportation au bon format, ce qui est le cas.
Les animations etc., c'est pareil, tous les moteurs de jeu grent a, sinon ce serait de bien pitre moteurs de jeu j'ai envie de dire.

Par contre, de l  t'orienter vers tel ou tel moteur, il nous manque une information plutt essentiel pour cela: en quel(s) langage(s) sera crit ton jeu?

----------


## King Kadelfek

Nous n'avons pas encore fait de choix de langage, en fait. Nous pensions le faire en fonction du moteur 3D.

J'ai fait un DUT informatique applications de gestion, l'un de mes collgues a fait un DUT informatique orient graphismes (librairies de jeux).

J'ai une grosse exprience en Ruby aprs avoir dvelopp un moteur graphique et physique 3D ainsi qu'une GUI. Mais aprs plusieurs semaines de recherche pour un projet perso, je sais qu'il est presque impossible de faire de la 3D avec.


Nous prfrons miser sur une technologie sre, largement documente et avec une grande communaut d'utilisateurs. Comme par exemple C++, que nous connaissons dj.
Aprs, s'il faut apprendre un autre langage, pas de problme si les performances ou possibilits du moteur en valent vraiment le coup.

----------


## wineo

disons que si le choix du langage importe peu, je dirai que le choix est assez vaste...
Dans un premier temps, as-tu besoin seulement du moteur 3D, ou du moteur de jeu qui comprend un moteur 3D?

----------


## Mat.M

> Bonjour, je m'appelle Marc-Antoine Kruzik et je suis tudiant  Supinfogame, une cole de jeux vido du Nord de la France.
> 
> Pour notre projet annuel, nous avons besoin d'un moteur 3D isomtrique, c'est--dire (d'aprs notre vision des choses) un moteur 3D n'appliquant pas de diminution de taille des objets en fonction de la distance.
> 
> D'avance, merci.


1-un tel moteur n'existe pas
2-tu n'as pas besoin d'un tel moteur : avec un moteur genre OGRE ou Irrlicht il suffit de rgler la position de la camra et la cible de la camra pour avoir une vue isomtrique.
Ou bien tu fais simplement subir une transformation  ton objet 3d de 30degrs de la mme manire que tu ferais cela avec 3ds Max.
Pour charger les objets dans un moteur 3d il faut exporter les fichiers au format .3ds  moins qu'il n'existe un plug-in pour OGRE par exemple.
Mais perso je ne conseille pas trop les fichiers 3ds Max ils sont beaucoup trop lourds  tre charg dans un moteur 3d temps rel..

Maintenant ce que tu veux faire avec Direct3d je le fais en peu de temps.

----------


## King Kadelfek

Je poste ici le concept actuel du jeu, qui donne un aperu des fonctionnalits  dvelopper :

http://www.kadelfek.com/perso/Water_Tower-v4.2.pdf





> Dans un premier temps, as-tu besoin seulement du moteur 3D, ou du moteur de jeu qui comprend un moteur 3D?


Dans l'idal, nous voudrions pouvoir coder (relativement) simplement le projet.
Donc un moteur de jeu me semble mieux que le moteur 3D seul.





> 2-tu n'as pas besoin d'un tel moteur : avec un moteur genre OGRE ou Irrlicht il suffit de rgler la position de la camra et la cible de la camra pour avoir une vue isomtrique.


J'ai fait des recherches rapport  cet angle de camra de camra dont tu parles, et voil ce que j'ai trouv :

http://unity3d.com/support/documenta...ss-Camera.html
(voir  "Orthographic camera")

Et a a l'air confirm ici :
http://forum.unity3d.com/viewtopic.php?p=135623

Je vais me renseigner un peu plus, mais Unity nous semble trs intressant vu qu'il a dj t utilis plusieurs fois dans notre cole.
Reste  le tlcharger et  regarder les exemples de base. Et ce qu'il en est de l'importation des fichiers 3DS Max (ou autre).


Une prcision qui peut avoir son importance :
Nous n'avons pas besoin de l'environnement 3D "dcors d'extrieurs", parce que le relief de la montagne sera gnr  partir d'un fichier texte ou xml. Ce sera un assemblage de tiles 3D.





> Maintenant ce que tu veux faire avec Direct3d je le fais en peu de temps.


Dans l'idal, on espre trouver un moteur de jeu qui convienne plutt que de devoir faire a depuis une librairie 3D. Mais tout dpend des possibilits offertes.  ::): 





> Mais perso je ne conseille pas trop les fichiers 3ds Max ils sont beaucoup trop lourds  tre charg dans un moteur 3d temps rel..


Qu'est-ce que tu nous conseillerais ? Nous pensons  3DS Max parce que nous voyons les lves de Supinfocom les utiliser pour leurs animations.

Que vaut-il mieux utiliser pour du dveloppement de jeu ?
Nous voudrions des animaux se dplaant un peu partout sur la carte, et des animations de terrain (fleurs, herbe) quand on utilise un autre niveau de zoom.


EDIT :

Par exemple, nous ne sommes pas sr que ce genre de vue isomtrique convienne :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4y26Tz1fXY"]YouTube- Zombie Undertaker (PC Game) GamePlay video www.zombieundertaker.com[/ame]

Ici, l'angle des murs (par exemple) se modifie en fonction de la position de la camra. Nous voudrions avoir quelque chose de plus semblable  un jeu en 2D iso (mais pas en 2D).

----------


## wineo

> Qu'est-ce que tu nous conseillerais ? Nous pensons  3DS Max parce que nous voyons les lves de Supinfocom les utiliser pour leurs animations.
> 
> Que vaut-il mieux utiliser pour du dveloppement de jeu ?
> Nous voudrions des animaux se dplaant un peu partout sur la carte, et des animations de terrain (fleurs, herbe) quand on utilise un autre niveau de zoom.


Le soucis ne vient pas tellement du logiciel utilis, mais essentiellement du format d'export.
Personnellement, je ne connais que trs peu 3DSmax et suis bien plus branch Blender (et puis c'est pas le mme prix ni les mmes licence pour la cration d'un jeu d'ailleur), et jamais tu n'utiliser les fichiers .blend dans ton moteur de jeu. Tout simplement parce que dans le fichier .blend, tu as tes meshs, tes maps, etc., mais tu as aussi toute ta configuration de ton plan de travail, et tout un tas de trucs dont on se fout compltement  l'export.
Pour un fichier .3ds je pense que c'est un peu la mme chose, tu va avoir un tas d'informations qui ne seront jamais exploites par ton moteur de jeu et qui vont alourdir considrablement tes performances, pour rien du tout au final.
Le mieux est d'exporter ton objet en fichier .obj. Tu n'auras alors que les informations dont tu as besoin.

----------


## King Kadelfek

Ok, aprs avoir pass la journe sur Unity, j'ai une bien meilleure vision de ce qu'il nous faut et de ce qu'il nous faut pas.

*1- Ce qu'il ne nous faut pas*
Les niveaux de notre jeu seront gnrs par ordinateur, par "un assemblage de tiles 3D".
Par consquent un environnement 3D complet comme Unity ne nous servira  rien (mais je peux me tromper).


*2- La modlisation*
Les tiles en questions seront des morceaux de montagnes, des btiments, de la vgtation, etc... modliss et anims sous un logiciel de cration 3D tel que 3dsmax.
Exports dans le bon format, ils seront imports dans notre jeu comme s'il s'agissait des diffrents lments d'une grande bibliothque.


*3- Le moteur 3D*
Le moteur 3D devra tre capable d'afficher et de positionner tous ces lments en isomtrique, et de retranscrire fidlement les animations telles qu'elles ont t cres durant l'tape prcdente.
Le dplacement (x, y, z) des lments anims (les cratures par exemple) se fera par le biais du moteur.



Je repars donc  0 en ce qui concerne la recherche d'une solution pour notre projet, mais avec quelques connaissances en plus.  ::): 
J'ai dit le premier post en consquence.





> Le mieux est d'exporter ton objet en fichier .obj. Tu n'auras alors que les informations dont tu as besoin.


En effet, j'ai lu  pas mal d'endroits qu'il valait mieux faire comme a.

C'est comme utiliser un fichier jpg plutt qu'un fichier psd.  :;): 





> bien plus branch Blender (et puis c'est pas le mme prix ni les mmes licence pour la cration d'un jeu d'ailleur)


Notre projet est professionnel, et plusieurs membres de l'quipe auront t forms sur 3dsmax quand la prproduction commencera.

Autant pour le moteur on peut choisir ce qu'on veut, autant pour la modlisation on est obligs de choisir 3dsmax.



Merci pour vos commentaires. J'ai l'impression d'avoir un peu avanc aprs quelques jours de galre.  ::):

----------

